# iPower SUA2000 Troubles - - Pullcord difficult



## Scott 12345 (Feb 19, 2021)

So, this unit was difficult to pull-start. Cord moved but was difficult. Thought it was the motor but was not. Took off the stator/housing from the rotor from the rear of the generator and the engine spun easily. I noticed there was some magnet slivers on the rotor and thought that was the problem with the slivers impinging the rotor to turn inside the stator.

I was reading online that they unplugged the generator from the control panel from the front of the unit (plug has 2 white and 3 black wires plugging into the bottom of the control panel). When I did this with the stator/housing securely in place, the engine/generator again turned freely.

Sooooo, I tried to "flash" the electric field of the rotor in the generator with a corded drill by plugging it into the outlet on the front of the unit and turning the chuck backwards - - with the 5 wire plug plugged in and the unit in the on position. Maybe this isn't the problem because the pull-start cord for the generator is still difficult to pull with gen cable plugged in. And, maybe I did this incorrectly.

But, do you have any suggestions????

Thank you so much

Scott


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Scott 12345 said:


> So, this unit was difficult to pull-start. Cord moved but was difficult. Thought it was the motor but was not. Took off the stator/housing from the rotor from the rear of the generator and the engine spun easily. I noticed there was some magnet slivers on the rotor and thought that was the problem with the slivers impinging the rotor to turn inside the stator.
> 
> I was reading online that they unplugged the generator from the control panel from the front of the unit (plug has 2 white and 3 black wires plugging into the bottom of the control panel). When I did this with the stator/housing securely in place, the engine/generator again turned freely.
> 
> ...


The best I can guess here is that the rotor and stator are binding up, metal to metal contact.
Bad bearing, loose rotor mount bolt? Any chance the generator has been dropped?


----------



## Scott 12345 (Feb 19, 2021)

Old man here said:


> The best I can guess here is that the rotor and stator are binding up, metal to metal contact.
> Bad bearing, loose rotor mount bolt? Any chance the generator has been dropped?


So, when the generator portion is unplugged from the control board, it will turn over smooth. When it is plugged into the control board, it is difficult to pull the start cord. I'm thinking more somehow the rotor is not able to turn because of some kind of magnetism between rotor and stator . . or something. It isn't a physical barrier I don't believe.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

The rotor has permanet magnets in each pole. as these magnets rotate, they will be attracted to a pole in the stator. This will naturally create some (slight) resistance to rotation when pulling the starter rope.
Remove the spark plug and try pulling it over. Is it still difficult?


----------



## Scott 12345 (Feb 19, 2021)

O.M.H. Thank you so much , , yeah, spark plug is out. All that I've explained is with the spark plug out. I've spent hours looking online looking for a reason for this. When flashing the rotor, they usually have the generator running. Well, I cannot have the generator plugged in to have it running - cuz I can't pull the cord. Other sites say you cannot flash a portable inverter. I'm pretty confused but . . I'm sure it isn't a physical thing making the resistance. I'm pretty sure it is an electrical / magnetic thing. I'll look at the control board tmr.


----------



## Scott 12345 (Feb 19, 2021)

Update: I unplugged the entire control board and voltage regulator - - Engine started fine. Easy to pull. Maybe bad gas and running rough but runs. I tested the generator plug when running and my tester on 600 AC v, it read 320. Am I testing this properly? Any suggestions?? Thanks.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

At least you know it runs and the generator is putting out voltage.
The issue with it being hard to pull the starter rope with the control board and voltage regulator plugged in has me stumped as well.
It is almost like it is trying to put out current as if something was plugged in to the outlet.
Do you have the "Eco switch" turned off when attempting to start it.
Here is the quick start guide:


----------



## Scott 12345 (Feb 19, 2021)

Yup. . .Eco switch is off. Thank you!!!!! I want to flash the gen with a battery and not running but nervous to do so. Anyone seen it done with a small mower battery?? Can it be done through the plugs on the front?? I've seen vids but most seem like they are sketchy at best...


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Scott 12345 said:


> Yup. . .Eco switch is off. Thank you!!!!! I want to flash the gen with a battery and not running but nervous to do so. Anyone seen it done with a small mower battery?? Can it be done through the plugs on the front?? I've seen vids but most seem like they are sketchy at best...


I do not think your generator requires flashing. Inverter generators are brushless, permanent magnet rotors. a completely different animal from a normal generator. I suspect the issue is in the "inverter" unit since the generator runs and puts out voltage. It acts like the inverter has a dead short in it causing it to act like you are trying to start it with a load on it.
See if you can order a replacement inverter unit.


----------



## Joshyboy30 (Aug 31, 2021)

Scott 12345 said:


> Yup. . .Eco switch is off. Thank you!!!!! I want to flash the gen with a battery and not running but nervous to do so. Anyone seen it done with a small mower battery?? Can it be done through the plugs on the front?? I've seen vids but most seem like they are sketchy at best...


Have you found solution yet I am having exact same problem with my Yamaha sc2000i. Where can I locate flash videos on internet or replacement parts ive looked everywhere


----------

